# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Ամենատափակ սերիալը

## Raul Gonsalez

Ճիշտա տափակ սերիալները շաաաաաաաաաաատ շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ են Հայաստանում բայց եկեք որոշենք ամենատափակին. Առաջարկում եմ առաջին թեկնածույին և այսպես Աննննա :Bad:

----------

KiLa (03.08.2011), kitty (05.08.2011), Lion (03.08.2011), ՆանՍ (11.08.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Հայլուր:

----------

AMzone (03.08.2011), Jarre (12.08.2011), KiLa (03.08.2011), Raul Gonsalez (04.08.2011), Varzor (04.08.2011), VisTolog (03.08.2011), Ֆոտոն (05.08.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Ես երբ որ տափակ սերիալ եմ տեսնում, ոչ թե փորձում եմ անունը իմանալ, այլ պարզապես ալիքը փոխում եմ:
Նենց որ ամենատափակի անունը չգիտեմ:  :Pardon:

----------

Jarre (12.08.2011), KiLa (03.08.2011), light` (03.08.2011), Skeptic (03.08.2011), Varzor (04.08.2011), Yevuk (04.08.2011), Աթեիստ (03.08.2011), Հայուհի (03.08.2011), Ռուֆուս (04.08.2011), Ֆոտոն (05.08.2011)

----------


## Valentina

Իսկ ավելի լավ չէր լինի՞ ոչ թե  տափակ սերիալների հիթ-շքերթ կազմեինք, այլ ուղղակի չնայեինք ու չխոսեինք դրանց մասին:

----------

Jarre (12.08.2011), KiLa (03.08.2011), Skeptic (03.08.2011), Varzor (04.08.2011), VisTolog (03.08.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Իսկ ավելի լավ չէր լինի՞ ոչ թե  տափակ սերիալների հիթ-շքերթ կազմեինք, այլ ուղղակի չնայեինք ու չխոսեինք դրանց մասին:


Վալենտինա ջան… Ես անձամբ սերիալներ չեմ նայում, բայց մի տեսակ փակուղու առաջ ենք հայտնվել: Ամենաբանուկ ժամերին, ասենք գործից հետո մինչև քնելը, որ ալիքը միացնում ես սերիալ է: Մեկն ավարտվում է՝ մյուսը սկսվում է:  :Sad:

----------

Lion (03.08.2011), Varzor (04.08.2011)

----------


## Valentina

> Վալենտինա ջան… Ես անձամբ սերիալներ չեմ նայում, բայց մի տեսակ փակուղու առաջ ենք հայտնվել: Ամենաբանուկ ժամերին, ասենք գործից հետո մինչև քնելը, որ ալիքը միացնում ես սերիալ է: Մեկն ավարտվում է՝ մյուսը սկսվում է:


Վառե՛լ հեռուստացույցը

----------

Jarre (12.08.2011), Varzor (04.08.2011), VisTolog (03.08.2011), Աթեիստ (03.08.2011)

----------


## light`

բոլորը . Նորմալ սերիալը կարող է ունենալ ամենաշատը 8-12 սերիա, այլ ոչ թե տարիներ շարունակ ցերեկը նկարեն, երեկոյան ցույց տան  :Angry2:  :Bad:

----------

Malxas (03.08.2011), sharick (06.08.2011), stepanyanarg (03.08.2011), Valentina (03.08.2011), Varzor (04.08.2011), VisTolog (03.08.2011), Ռուֆուս (04.08.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

Աննան ա Ժող ջան: Սովորական սերիալ էր, բայց էտ մարդկանց սռոչնի փող էր պետք, երկարցրին ու հիմա ցույց կտան ենքան ժամանակ՝ մինչև նորը գրեն...

----------

Raul Gonsalez (03.08.2011), Varzor (04.08.2011)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Վալենտինա ջան կվառեյի բայց ինչով նայող  եմ նայելու ֆուտբոլներս .համ է տան մեծերը լավ սերիալնայող են նենց որ դատապարտված եմ  :Angry2:

----------

Varzor (04.08.2011)

----------


## Valentina

> Վալենտինա ջան կվառեյի բայց ինչով նայող  եմ նայելու ֆուտբոլներս .համ է տան մեծերը լավ սերիալնայող են նենց որ դատապարտված եմ


Դե մենակ սերիալի ժամերին վառի  :LOL:  Չնայած ոնց գցում բռնում եմ օրական 4 անգամ նույն սերիան, չէ, լրիվ վառե՛լ:
Ժամանակին երբ չկային էս սերիալները, Բրազիլիայից կիլոյով սերիալ էին առնում, հետո սկսեցին տեղում կիլոյով արտադրել:Էհ...

----------


## AMzone

Բոլորն էլ տափակ են:

----------

light` (04.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

"Աննա" կոչվող թյուրիմացությունն ու "Բանակում"-ը :Bad:

----------

Nadine (03.08.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Վառե՛լ հեռուստացույցը


Հենց նոր վառեցի հեռուստացույցը: Ինչ լավ է……… կայֆֆֆֆ :LOL:

----------


## KiLa

Իսկական պատուհաս են մեր գլխին էս սերիալները: Երբ միացնում ես, որ ալիքը միացնում ես սերիալ է: Սյուժեները  ,,Դաո՛՛ պարզությամբ, դերասանները՝ բակային ճամբարների սիրողական մակարդակի, երբեմն էլ դրանից ցածր: Երևի պետք է բոյկոտել բոլոր սերիալ ցուցադրող հեռուստաալիքները: Բայց չեմ մտածում թե կոգնի: Դա մեր պատիժն է, ,,ընկել ենք, պետք է քաշենք՛՛...
Այնպես կուզեյի մի օր հանդիպել էդ Աննայի սյուժեն գրողին ու հարցնեյի, թե էդ գլխավոր հերոսը ինչու՞ բացարձակ չի ժպտում: Հետաքրքիր է... Միշտ տխուր, միշտ ամենադժբախտ տեսքով... կարծես ամենակատաստրոֆիկ ճակատագիրն է ունեցել:  Սյուժեները շատ են թույլ, կերպարները անիրական, հակասական... մի խոսքով ոչ մի գովելի բան... ոչ մի լավ բան...

----------

Jarre (12.08.2011)

----------


## Lusina

Էն մի հատ կա է, "Դժվար ապրուստ", մի կնոջ կերպար կա, որ սկսում ա խոսել, չգիտեմ ՝ լացել, թե ծիծաղել.

----------


## Malxas

> Իսկական պատուհաս են մեր գլխին էս սերիալները: Երբ միացնում ես, որ ալիքը միացնում ես սերիալ է: Սյուժեները  ,,Դաո՛՛ պարզությամբ, դերասանները՝ բակային ճամբարների սիրողական մակարդակի, երբեմն էլ դրանից ցածր: Երևի պետք է բոյկոտել բոլոր սերիալ ցուցադրող հեռուստաալիքները: Բայց չեմ մտածում թե կոգնի: Դա մեր պատիժն է, ,,ընկել ենք, պետք է քաշենք՛՛...
> Այնպես կուզեյի մի օր հանդիպել էդ Աննայի սյուժեն գրողին ու հարցնեյի, թե էդ գլխավոր հերոսը ինչու՞ բացարձակ չի ժպտում: Հետաքրքիր է... Միշտ տխուր, միշտ ամենադժբախտ տեսքով... կարծես ամենակատաստրոֆիկ ճակատագիրն է ունեցել:  Սյուժեները շատ են թույլ, կերպարները անիրական, հակասական... մի խոսքով ոչ մի գովելի բան... ոչ մի լավ բան...


Սյուժեն գրողը երևի այդքան շատ մեղք չունի: Պետք է մի բան գրի հասցնի, որ երեկոյան նկարեն: Գլխն էլ խմբագիր չունի, ինչ ուզի այն էլ կգրի:

----------

Lion (04.08.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> Ես երբ որ տափակ սերիալ եմ տեսնում, ոչ թե փորձում եմ անունը իմանալ, այլ պարզապես ալիքը փոխում եմ:
> Նենց որ ամենատափակի անունը չգիտեմ:


Ես էլ քո օրի մարդ եմ )))
Սերիալների համարյա ոչ մի անուն չգիտեմ, քանի որ միշտ ալիքը շուռ եմ տվել:

----------


## Malxas

> Ես էլ քո օրի մարդ եմ )))
> Սերիալների համարյա ոչ մի անուն չգիտեմ, քանի որ միշտ ալիքը շուռ եմ տվել:


Իսկ ես երբ փորձում եմ ալիքը շուռ տալ՝ չորս խղճահար դեմքեր ինձ են նայում և անկախ իմ կամքից պուլտը ցած եմ դնում և բարձրանում երկրորդ հարկ...

----------

Lion (04.08.2011), Maxpayne (04.08.2011), Vaio (03.08.2011), Աթեիստ (04.08.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Լինում է նաև այսպես՝ ցերեկվա ժամերին երբ փորձում ես սերիալ ցուցադրող ալիքը փոխել, պարզվում ա մյուս ալիքնել ա սերիալ ցույց տալիս... ու ոչ միայն այդ երկու ալիքները, այլ երրորդ, չորրորդ... ու հասկանում ես, որ ավելի լավա գնալ խոհանոց ու սառնարանի դռան ներսային մասից մի հատ սառը շիշ վերցնել և մեկուսանալ տան որևէ անկյունում )))

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես էլ քո օրի մարդ եմ )))
> Սերիալների համարյա ոչ մի անուն չգիտեմ, քանի որ միշտ ալիքը շուռ եմ տվել:


Անուններ չգիտեմ, բայց բոլոր հայկական սերիալները բաժանում եմ երեք դասակարգի.
Արմենիա TV-ի դատարկ, անտաղանդ, անմակարդակ սերիալներ,Հ1-ի քյառթ, գարշահոտ սերիալներ,Շանթի մաֆիոզ, ագրեսիվ, զզվելի սերիալներ:

Միակ սերիալի անունը որ գիտեմ, «Բանակում»-ն ա, որտեւ չի մտնում էդ դասակարգերի մեջ:

----------

Varzor (04.08.2011), Արէա (03.08.2011), Ձայնալար (04.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

"Բանակում"-ից բացի մեկ էլ գիտեմ "Լիալուսին"-ը: Վերջինս ևս պատկանում է "Շանթ"-ին:

----------


## Lion

> Իսկ ես երբ փորձում եմ ալիքը շուռ տալ՝ չորս խղճահար դեմքեր ինձ են նայում և անկախ իմ կամքից պուլտը ցած եմ դնում և բարձրանում երկրորդ հարկ...


Մոտավորապես նույն վիճակում էլ ես եմ լինում, երբ փորձում եմ "Բանակում"-ի դեմն առնել...

----------

Malxas (04.08.2011)

----------


## John

Հերիք չի էդ բանակումա ինչ ա, նայում են մեր տանը՝ ինձ էլ էին առաջարկում նայել))) ես քաղաքավարի մերժեցի, պատ0առաբանելով, որ երկու տարի խաղացել եմ էդ բանակ կոչվող թատրոնում՝ հերիք ա ինձ ))

----------

Ariadna (05.08.2011), Lion (04.08.2011), Varzor (04.08.2011), VisTolog (04.08.2011), Աթեիստ (04.08.2011), Ձայնալար (04.08.2011)

----------


## wem

Արմենիա TV-ի բոլոր սերիալները:

----------

Varzor (04.08.2011)

----------


## laro

Բոլոր սերիալների էլ նույն տափակաբանություններն, էն նույն սցենարով գրված: Հեռուստացույցը պայթում ա սերիալներից:Երբ միացնես կամ Դիանա Գրիգորյանի ապուշ սերիալներն են, կամ էլ հ1-ի ԱՆՆԱՆ թուուուու:

----------

Varzor (04.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Բոլոր սերիալների էլ նույն տափակաբանություններն, էն նույն սցենարով գրված: Հեռուստացույցը պայթում ա սերիալներից:Երբ միացնես կամ Դիանա Գրիգորյանի ապուշ սերիալներն են, կամ էլ հ1-ի ԱՆՆԱՆ թուուուու:


Ավելի լավ կլինի թեմա բացել "Քչից-շատից նայվող սերիալը"  :LOL: 
Ըստ ինձ շաղկապված-շարունակական սերիաներով բազմասերիանոց ֆիլները (սերիալներ) ուղղակի ժողովրդի ուղեղ վլանալու ու հեռուստաընկերությունների կողմից մեծ եկամուտներ ստանալու համար են:
Բայց լինում են բազմասերիանոց ֆիլմեր (իհարկե, ոչ նրանցից, որ մի 5 տարի շարունակվում են ու ամեն սերիան 20-25 րոպե է ու ամբող սերիան 2-3 տեսարան է, մի 15-20 սերիայում նոր սյուժեում օրե է փոխվում  :LOL:  ), որոնք հաճելի և հետաքրքիր է նայել:
Մեր հեռուստատեսության որոշ ալիքներ ոնց որ աղբանոց լինեն` թե հաղորդավարների, թե ցուցադրածի տեսանկյունից: Ահավոր տգիտություն ա տիրում: Իսկ իշխանությունները նորից "ձեռնպահ: են, մոռացել են, որ հեռուստատեսությունը և ռադիոն (ակտիվ ԶԼՄ-ները) սերունդ դաստիարակելու ուժեղ միջոցներ են:
Օրինակ Հ1-ը` Ազգային հեռուստաալիք: Վերջին անգամ երբ են իրոք ազգային մի բան ցույց տվել? Իսկ ելնելով մենակ ալիքի անվանումից, իրենք ամբողջ օրը ազգային ու ազգանպաստ թեմաներով պետք է աշխատեն, բայց ինչ-որ չեմ տեսնում: ԱՐ-ը ավելի շատ ազգային ա, քան Հ1-ը: Էլ չեմ ասում Շանթ-ը` ռեյտինգ հավաքեց, հիմա էլ սերիալախեղդ ա անում:
Ով ա հիշում, վերջին անգամ երբ եք Շանթ-ով, կամ Արմենիայով Գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ դիտել?

Հիմիկվա հեռուստաալիքը սա է.
1. երեկոյան ժ 18:00-ից մինչև 24:00` սերիալներով ընդմիջվող գովազդներ: Արանքում էլ ընդմիջվում են մի 2 անգամ լուրեր են հաղորդում ու մի հատ էլ կարողա ժամանցային հաղորդում լինի:
2. Ժ 24:00-ից` լավագույն դեպքում մի հին (արդեն տարբեր ալիքներով մի 10 անգամ ցւցոդրված ու դիտված) կինոնկար, այնուհետև սերիլաների շանարի կրկնություն նրանց համար ովքեր չեն դիտել երեկոյան սեանսները` մինչև առավոտյան Բարի լույսը:
3. Այնուհետև լուրեր, մի 2 հաղորդում, ու նորից... սերիալնրի շարանի կրկնություն` այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր չեն դիտել երեկվա սերիաները:

Ի դեպ կան մարդիք, որ նայում են թե երեկոյան, թե գիշերային և թե առավտյան սեանսները` նուն սերիայի  :LOL: 
Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ մի 3-4 էժանագին ու տափակ սերիա նկարելով կարելի է հեռուստաեթերի մի ամբող օր լցնել ու գովազդախեղդ անել:

Հ.Գ.
Ամենատափակ սերիալն էլ ՀԱԿ-Իշխանույթուններ երկխոսություն  է  :LOL:

----------

Arpine (04.08.2011), Lion (04.08.2011), Գեա (04.08.2011), Դեկադա (04.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Իսկ ավելի լավ չէր լինի, որ Սերիալների ցանկ կազմվեր ու հարցման պես մի բան սարքեինք?

----------


## Գեա

էլ որն ասեմ?, էլ ո~րը... :Bad:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Եթե բոյկոտենք էն հեռուստաալիքները որոնք սերիալ ենն արտադրում նախ Առաջին ալիք չխկլփակ կլնի ու հետո մյուս բոլոր հեռուստաալիքները կփակվեն ու................ինչ սկսենք տուրքական թրթ դեռալիևսդգհղցգֆհֆֆֆդդֆհյ հեռուստաալիքը նայենք

----------

Malxas (04.08.2011)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Ու մեկ էլ ամեն ա նոխկալին էնա որ օրինակ Հրեշտակների դպրոցը սկզբում նկարի վրա նկարած էր մի գլխավոր հերոսի հիմա ուրիշնա ............................. Սցենար չկա գրում են տենան մարդիկ սիրում են թե չէ չեն սիրում փագում են սիրում են ամեն բան նկարում են որ շարնակում են

----------


## Գալաթեա

_Ամենատափակ_ բառը գրվում է միասին:

----------

Ariadna (05.08.2011), Arpine (04.08.2011), Varzor (05.08.2011), Լեո (04.08.2011)

----------


## Ruzanka

Ավելացնեմ, որ ամեն մի սերիալ սկզբում միշտ էլ հետաքրքիր է լինում, ուղակի , եշբ սցենարը ավարտվում է իրենք են սկսում հնարել, դրա համար էլ ստացվում  է մի տափակ-տափակ բան...

----------

Lion (04.08.2011), Raul Gonsalez (05.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե բոյկոտենք էն հեռուստաալիքները որոնք սերիալ ենն արտադրում նախ Առաջին ալիք չխկլփակ կլնի ու հետո մյուս բոլոր հեռուստաալիքները կփակվեն ու................ինչ սկսենք տուրքական թրթ դեռալիևսդգհղցգֆհֆֆֆդդֆհյ հեռուստաալիքը նայենք


Ոչ մի ալիք է լ չի փակվի: Հեռուստատեսությունը ոչ միայն հրամցնում է "պահանջարկ", այլև եղած պահանջարկն է բավարարում: Կփոխեն իրենց ֆորմատը, մի քիչ գոտիները կսեղմեն, բայց չեն փակվի  :Smile:

----------


## Ruzanka

> Ոչ մի ալիք է լ չի փակվի: Հեռուստատեսությունը ոչ միայն հրամցնում է "պահանջարկ", այլև եղած պահանջարկն է բավարարում: Կփոխեն իրենց ֆորմատը, մի քիչ գոտիները կսեղմեն, բայց չեն փակվի


Իհարկե չի փակվի, դուք գիտեք, թե իրենց շատ է հետաքրքիր , էե մարդիկ ինչպես են վերաբերվում իրենց հանած սերիալներին..?? թքած ունեն, կարևորը` փողն է :

----------

Varzor (05.08.2011)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Ճիշտ եք չեն փագի, իսկ եթե տենց հրաշք լինի բոլոր սերիալիստ տատիներ հանրահավաք կանեն պատկերացնում եք :Smile:  .

----------


## Varzor

> Ճիշտ եք չեն փագի, իսկ եթե տենց հրաշք լինի բոլոր սերիալիստ տատիներ հանրահավաք կանեն պատկերացնում եք .


Ռաուլ ջան, բա ինչ անեն տատիները? Պարապ են գործ չունեն, թոռնիկներ եթե նույնիսկ ունեն, ապա նրանց հետ զբաղվելու ոչ ժամանակ, ոչ ռեսուրս, ոչ հավես ունեն, ոչ ել կարողանում են թոռնիկներին զբաղեցնել  :Wink:  իսկ եթե թոռնիկ չունեն, ապա իրենց կյանքի հուզումները ու ապրումները սերիալների միջոցով են վերապրում  :Smile: 
Այ ես զարմանում եմ չափահաս տղաների վրա, ասենք 18-20 տարեկան, որ ամեն օր կռիվ ա անում, թե "կինոյիս ժամն ա, թողեք նայեմ" ու նայածն էլ գոնե կրիմինալ սերիալ չի, այլ մեքսիակկան կամ բրազիլալական մելոդրամա  :LOL:

----------

Raul Gonsalez (05.08.2011)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Երեկ քրոջս նեռվայնածությանը չափ չկար.Նստած կարգին կինո էինք նայում մեկ է հասավ կինոյի ամենահետաքրքիր մասը մեկ է տատիս որ չասեց -Փոխեք ձեռս չի գնում մեծատառ գրեմ աննան նայեմ .Այտե ամենաշատն եմ նեռվայնանում

----------


## Varzor

> Երեկ քրոջս նեռվայնածությանը չափ չկար.Նստած կարգին կինո էինք նայում մեկ է հասավ կինոյի ամենահետաքրքիր մասը մեկ է տատիս որ չասեց -Փոխեք ձեռս չի գնում մեծատառ գրեմ աննան նայեմ .Այտե ամենաշատն եմ նեռվայնանում


Դրա լուծումը վաղուց գտնվել ա՝ մեկ հեռուստացույցի գաղափարը վաղուց հնացել ա  :Wink:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Կամ որ ասում են էս« կինոն»  լռիվ կյանքիցա վերցրաց է :Smile: Երանի կյանքը սերիալ լիներ ես ինձ կպահեի նենց ոնցոր հիմա շատ բարի կլնեի աննաից է բարի որտև միշտ իմ համար ամեն ինչ լավ կլներ կմտնեի շատ պատահական գողական աշխարհ մեկա ինձ կրակեն չի կպնի ,սրտիս կրակեն բժիշկը միշտ ինձ կփրկեր .Ջաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան ինչ կայֆ կլներ

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Ունեինք ուղղակի ........ փչացելա :Angry2:  լռիվ հալից ընգել մի 20 տարի առաջ ենք առե

----------


## Ruzanka

> Ունեինք ուղղակի ........ փչացելա լռիվ հալից ընգել մի 20 տարի առաջ ենք առե


հի-հի, մեկ ա, տանը 20 հեռուստացույց էլ լինի, էտ սեիալները տենց տափակ էլ մնալու են... ոչինչ չի փոխվի... :Bad:

----------


## Varzor

> Կամ որ ասում են էս« կինոն»  լռիվ կյանքիցա վերցրաց էԵրանի կյանքը սերիալ լիներ ես ինձ կպահեի նենց ոնցոր հիմա շատ բարի կլնեի աննաից է բարի որտև միշտ իմ համար ամեն ինչ լավ կլներ կմտնեի շատ պատահական գողական աշխարհ մեկա ինձ կրակեն չի կպնի ,սրտիս կրակեն բժիշկը միշտ ինձ կփրկեր .Ջաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան ինչ կայֆ կլներ


Չա Ռաուլ ջան, պատկերացրու, որ մանրուքները հանած (եդ կրակել-չմեռնել ու նման կինոհեքիաթները) իրական կյանքը իրոք սերիալների նման տապոռ ա դառել: Սերիալներում մեծ մասամբ ոչ թե դերասաններ են խաղում (տարօրինակ ա, լիքը թաթերական ավարտ ու անգործ մարդիք կան) այլ այսպես կոչված "տիպաժներ" ու իրանք չեն խաղում՝ ոնց կան ըտենց են  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (09.08.2011), Lion (05.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ունեինք ուղղակի ........ փչացելա լռիվ հալից ընգել մի 20 տարի առաջ ենք առե


Է դու էլ համակարգիչդ դարձրու հեռուստացույց  :Smile:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Էտել եմ արէ ինտերնետս թուլա բայց

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Կամ որ հերոսը նստում ա բանտ ու սկսում են խոսալ ավելի ճիշտ կռիվ անել

----------


## armuk

:Love:  :Love:  բոլորն էլ դիտում եմ, բառեր չեմ գտնում արտահայտվեմ:  :Love: 

Սիրող չլինի, չեն ցուցադրի: Կառճ, ԿոնկՌետ, ԲովանգաԿ:
_Իսկ ովքեր են սիրողները՞՞՞ 
 :_
ՀԵՆՑ ՄԵՆՔ

----------


## The silent river

Էդ քո ասած "ՄԵՆՔ"-ը շատ մեծ հասկացողություն ա: Հենց մեկը ես չեմ նայել ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում նայեմ: Էն ժամանակ երբ դեռ "Կասանդրա" սերիալը կար ամբողջ ընտանիքով նստում էին հեռուստացույցի առջև դիտելու այդ սերիալը (կամ էլ Սանտա Բարբարան): իսկ հիմա սերիալները սկսելուց առաջ գրում են 18+, հեռուստացույցի ներգևի անկյունում ել կարմիր կետ են նկարում: :Shok:  Չգիտես նստես նայելու, թե տնեցիքի սենյակ մտնելուն պես փոխես ալիքը: (բայց դե մեկա էդ պոխածդ ալիքովել ա նույնը) :Angry2:

----------


## kitty

մեր ընտանիքում հեռուստացցույցը շատ քիչ ա գործածվում նայում ենք մենակ բանակումը (միշտ) ու կարգին սերյալը (մեկ ու մեջ) իսկ այ մնացածը երբեք չենք նայել (ու չենք ել նայի երևի)

----------

Morg (11.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Էտել եմ արէ ինտերնետս թուլա բայց


Ինտերնետ TV-ի մասին չեմ ասում, մի հատ TV-tunner դիր վրան  :Smile: 
Բայց դա էլ քեզ չի փրկի տափակ սերիալներից, որովհետև հեռուստատեսությամբ ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում լինում է, որ ոչ մի դիտարժան բան ցույց չեն տալիս: Սերիալ, շոու, համերգ, լուրեր ...

----------

Raul Gonsalez (06.08.2011)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Իսկ եթե հեռուստացույցը բաժանենք 2 մասի :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ եթե հեռուստացույցը բաժանենք 2 մասի


Հերկայիս հեռուստացույցների վրա հնարավոր է պատկերը բաժանել երկու մասի, բայց այ ձայնը՝ ճես կարող  :Sad:

----------


## Նարե91

Վայ պատկերացնում եմ, եթե որոշեն  մրցույթ անցկացնել՝ ամենատափակ սերիալը որոշելու համար :Shok:   Ես ուղղակի կխղճամ բոլոր էն մարդկանց, որոնք ժյուրիի կազմում են լինելու... Ոնց են ընտրելու :Sad: ... ախր մեկը մեկից տափակ են, ոնց են  որոշելու... տափակն էլ քիչա է մեր «հայրենական արտադրության» սերիալներին բնութագրելու համար... ախմախ, անիմաստ, ռեզինի նման ձգաձ... մի խոսքով նայելու բան չեն... մի քանի անգամ փորձել եմ նայել, բայց չի ստացվում, չեմ կարում ... էդ պրիմիտիվությունը, որ ծորումա ամեն մի կադրից, ինձ ստիպումա միանգամից ալիքը փոխել:

----------

Freeman (09.08.2011), Varzor (09.08.2011)

----------


## wem

Ինձ թվում է եթէ այդ սերիալները ամեն օրվա փոխարեն ցուցադրվեն ընհամենը շաբաթվա մեկ օրը, 400 սերյաի փոխարեն լինեն 24-25 սերյա, որակով ավելի բարձրեն լինելու, և արդյունքում ավաելի շատ դիտող կունենան և ավելիեն գոհացնելու հեռուստադիտողին:

----------


## ed2010

> Վայ պատկերացնում եմ, եթե որոշեն  մրցույթ անցկացնել՝ ամենատափակ սերիալը որոշելու համար  Ես ուղղակի կխղճամ բոլոր էն մարդկանց, որոնք ժյուրիի կազմում են լինելու... Ոնց են ընտրելու... ախր մեկը մեկից տափակ են, ոնց են  որոշելու... տափակն էլ քիչա է մեր «հայրենական արտադրության» սերիալներին բնութագրելու համար... ախմախ, անիմաստ, ռեզինի նման ձգաձ... մի խոսքով նայելու բան չեն... մի քանի անգամ փորձել եմ նայել, բայց չի ստացվում, չեմ կարում ... էդ պրիմիտիվությունը, որ ծորումա ամեն մի կադրից, ինձ ստիպումա միանգամից ալիքը փոխել:


Բոլորին ինչ-որ մի մրցանակ կտան` տափակության տարբեր կատեգորիաների, որ ոչ մեկին "չնեղացնեն": :-)

----------

Varzor (09.08.2011), Նարե91 (09.08.2011)

----------


## melancholia

վայ, էս ինչ լավ թեմա է, վաղուց էի ուզում ,գովել,, մեր բարձրաճաշակ ու  ,,իմաստալից,, սերիալները, բայց հնարավորություն չէր ընձեռնվում:
Ուրեմն այսպես, սկսենք  ռեյտինգային ,,Աննայից,,- բա լավ, այ աղջիկ, էդ գյուղից էկար,  վախկոտ աչիկներով, ու.....դե հա, ինչ անենք միքիչ լավ էիր սովորում, թե չէ էդպիսի սովորողներ քիչ կան?.....գնացիր, ու..այ քեզ բա,բախտ ոոոոոոոոոոոոոոնց ժպտաց, դարձար ,,յեքա,, կազմակերպության տնօրեն...բա սերիալ չի?...հա էլ քաղաքում տղա չմնաց, որ չսիրեին դրան, պահ, էլ աղջիկ չկար....լավ, էդ սաղ հեչ, բա  էն սպիտակ մազերով բարերարը, բարության մարմնացում,,,,Պարոն Գնունի, լսի, մինչև խոսում է, շունչս կտրվում է,  ես եմ արդեն իրա տեղը խոսում, ոնցվոր սցենարիստը ես լինեմ.

ուֆ, լավ, ջղայնացա, մնացացի մասին հետո,,լավ?

----------


## Varzor

> Ինձ թվում է եթէ այդ սերիալները ամեն օրվա փոխարեն ցուցադրվեն ընհամենը շաբաթվա մեկ օրը, 400 սերյաի փոխարեն լինեն 24-25 սերյա, որակով ավելի բարձրեն լինելու, և արդյունքում ավաելի շատ դիտող կունենան և ավելիեն գոհացնելու հեռուստադիտողին:


բայց էդքան փող չեն ուզում ծախսել  :Wink:

----------


## lampone

Որ սերիալն է ամենավատը? - Բոլոր սերիալներն էլ վատն են!!!  Կա մեկը, ով դիտել է նորմալ սերիալ, որը իրեն ինչ-որ բան է տվել, զարգացրել միտքը, դեպի լավը փոխել աշխարհայացքը, վերացրել անհանդուրժողականությունը և այլն: Ներկա պահին սերիալ նայելուց հետո միակ բանը, որ ուզում ես անել, ինքնասպանություն գործելն է, որովհետև տեսնում ես, որ կյանքը լի է գողերով, մարդասպաններով, մարմնավաճառներով, խաբեբաներով, դավաճաններով and so on so forth.

----------


## Varzor

> Որ սերիալն է ամենավատը? - Բոլոր սերիալներն էլ վատն են!!!  Կա մեկը, ով դիտել է նորմալ սերիալ, որը իրեն ինչ-որ բան է տվել, զարգացրել միտքը, դեպի լավը փոխել աշխարհայացքը, վերացրել անհանդուրժողականությունը և այլն: Ներկա պահին սերիալ նայելուց հետո միակ բանը, որ ուզում ես անել, ինքնասպանություն գործելն է, որովհետև տեսնում ես, որ կյանքը լի է գողերով, մարդասպաններով, մարմնավաճառներով, խաբեբաներով, դավաճաններով and so on so forth.


Չե, դե մոռացար "հետաքրքիր ժամանց"-ը: Հո բոլոր ֆիլմերը չե՞ն դիտում ինչ-որ կոնկրետ արդյունքի համար: 
Բայց համամիտ եմ այն մտքին, որ ներկայիս սերիալները նույնիսկ ժամանց չեն ապահովում՝ ձանձրալի են ու ներվայնացնող:

----------


## Lusina

> Չե, դե մոռացար "հետաքրքիր ժամանց"-ը: Հո բոլոր ֆիլմերը չե՞ն դիտում ինչ-որ կոնկրետ արդյունքի համար: 
> Բայց համամիտ եմ այն մտքին, որ ներկայիս սերիալները նույնիսկ ժամանց չեն ապահովում՝ ձանձրալի են ու ներվայնացնող:


Ոչ միշտ, *երբեմն* դրամատիկ պահերը նենց լավ զվարճալի ժամանց են ապահովում :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (09.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ոչ միշտ, *երբեմն* դրամատիկ պահերը նենց լավ զվարճալի ժամանց են ապահովում


երբեմն կոկորդիլոսներն էլ են թռչում, ուղղակի իրանց թռնելուց ոչ մեկը չի տեսել  :LOL:

----------

ed2010 (09.08.2011), KiLa (10.08.2011), Lusina (09.08.2011)

----------


## KiLa

Մեր շուրջը այսօր քիչ չեն տգեղ ու վատ  երևույթները... Եվ դրանցից մեկն էլ այս անորակ ու անիմաստ սերիալների նկարահանումն ու ցուցադրումն է համարյա բոլոր հեռուստաալիքներով: Լրիվ համաձայն եմ վերը նշված այն մտքի հետ, որ դրանք ոչ մի լավ բան այսօր չեն սովորեցնում թե մեծերին, և թե երեխաներին ու երեիտասարդներին: Դա կարծես թե մի մեծ բթության մրցույթ է, մարաֆոն, որին մասնակցում են զգալի չափով թե հեռուստատեսություններ, թե սցենարիստներ ու ռեժիսորներ: Եվ լրիվ տեղին եմ համարում, որ հարցը ոչ թե ամենալավ սերիալի մասին է, այլ ամենավատ սերիալի: 
Գիտեք, ինձ համար առայժմ լավը չկա, եթե եղածներից մի փոքր չառանձնացնեմ այն ամերիկայի հայերի սերիալը: Վերնագիրը չգիտեմ:  Մնացած բոլորը նույնն են: Մի քանիսը նշեցին ,,Աննային՛՛, բայց ասեմ որ դրանից վատերն էլ կան: Չնայած հենց այդ սերիալում է իմ ,,սիրելի՛՛ հերոսը՝, բարության մարմնացում պարոն Գնունին, որի գլխով տես-տես այնքան փորձանք է անցել, որ նա ամբողջ էս ժամանակաընթացքում մեկ անգամ չի ժպտացել: Հակասական չէ՞ արդյոք նման կերպարը: Լինել շատ լավ ու բարի մարդ, բայց չժպտալ:
Հիշենք, որ նույնիսկ ,,ձորի Միրոն՛՛ իր գլխին եկածից հետո ժպտում ու ծիծաղում էր: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ, Գնունու հետ կատարվածը ավելին է քա՞ն... վախենամ թե մի օր հանդիպեմ այդ Գնունուն ու ասեմ. ,,Պարոն, ինչու՞ չես ժպտում... ի՞նչ է եղել քեզ այ քո...՛՛: Իսկ այս  կտարածվի լուրը քաղաքում այնպես կտարածվի ու կնկալվի, որ ես երևի չեմ կարողացել տարբերել ֆիլմը իրականությունից: Ծիծաղելի է չէ:
Ավելի ճիշտ լացելու բան է: 
Գրում են այնպիսի բաների մասին որից փոքրիկ պատկերացում անգամ չունեն: Նույնն է նկարագրել մի միրգ, որը ոչ տեսել ես, ոչ կերել: Իսկ հիմա ասեմ, որ երևի լավ կլինի երբ հնարավոր լինի գտնել ամենատափակ սերիալը: Դա փքրիշատե կնշանակի, որ մի քիչ լավերն էլ կան արդեն...Իսկ հիմա՝, ցավոք սրտի բոլորն էլ մեկ են:

----------


## Zeitgeist

Միթե՞ հայկական սերիալների մեջ կան ոչ տափակ բաներ… Նույնիսկ բրազիլական սերիալները հայկական սերիալների դիմաց խոհափիլիսոփայություն են թվում… Մեր եթերը ողողված տափակ աննաներով ու դժբախտ երջանկություններով, որտեղ հերոսները մենակ ողբում են…
 :Bad:  Յաղք

----------

wem (11.08.2011)

----------


## ed2010

> Միթե՞ հայկական սերիալների մեջ կան ոչ տափակ բաներ… Նույնիսկ բրազիլական սերիալները հայկական սերիալների դիմաց խոհափիլիսոփայություն են թվում… Մեր եթերը ողողված տափակ աննաներով ու դժբախտ երջանկություններով, որտեղ հերոսները մենակ ողբում են…
>  Յաղք


Բրազիլական սերիալներում գոնե չեն գովերգում փողոցային ժարգոնը, փողոցային ապրելակերպը, հանցագործությունները և այլ բացասական երևույթները:

----------


## John

Ժող, էս տափապ սերիալներից էսքան բողոքում ենք, բայց ինձ թվում է՝ դրական բան էլ կա էդ հիմարությունների մեջ... Պատկերացրեք, թե ինչքան մարդիկ աշխատանք ունեն էդ սերիալների շնորհիվ ու քանի ընտանիք է պահվում էլի էդ սերիալների շնորհիվ... թատերական կրթություն ստացած մարդիկ էլ ստիպված չեն այլ բնագավառում աշխատանք փնտրել...

----------


## Zeitgeist

Ջոն, չե՞ս կարծում, որ եթե էդ տափակությունների փոխարեն նորմալ ֆիլմեր նկարեին՝ օրինակ պատմական, ճանաչողական , հետաքրքիր և այլն ավելի լավ կլիներ… Համ դիտողը աղբ չէր նայի, համ էլ դերասանը աշխատանք կունենար :Smile:

----------


## Arpine

Ընդհանրապես սերիալներ չեմ սիրում ու չեմ նայում ո՛չ հայկական, ո՛չ բրազիլական, ո՛չ էլ մեքսիկական: Բայց այն, որ հայկական արտադրությունը կա, ինչ-որ տեղ լավ է: Միգուցե մրցակացություն լինի և դրա արդյունքում որակ ունենանք: Չե՞ որ հակասությունների արդյունքում է տեղի ունենում զարգացում: :Wink:

----------


## John

> Ջոն, չե՞ս կարծում, որ եթե էդ տափակությունների փոխարեն նորմալ ֆիլմեր նկարեին՝ օրինակ պատմական, ճանաչողական , հետաքրքիր և այլն ավելի լավ կլիներ… Համ դիտողը աղբ չէր նայի, համ էլ դերասանը աշխատանք կունենար


Չէ) որ այդպես լիներ՝ էդ ինձ ու քեզ դուր կգար, բայց մասսայականություն չէր վայելի, պարապ մասսան չէր նայի, գովազդատուները այլ հաղորդումներ կընտրեին իրանց գովազդների համար ու տենց... կամ ասենք նայի՝ Տիգրան Մեծի մասին կինո նկարելու համար պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես ինչքան գումար ու ժամանակ է պետք... ասենք 90 րոպեանոց ֆիլմի համար...  որ էդ 2100 տարի առաջվա տեսարանները սարքվեն... այ էդ գնին ու էդ ժամանակը ծախսելով 50 սերիա անորակ սերիալ կնկարահանվի հաստատ...

----------


## Zeitgeist

> Չէ) որ այդպես լիներ՝ էդ ինձ ու քեզ դուր կգար, բայց մասսայականություն չէր վայելի, պարապ մասսան չէր նայի, գովազդատուները այլ հաղորդումներ կընտրեին իրանց գովազդների համար ու տենց... կամ ասենք նայի՝ Տիգրան Մեծի մասին կինո նկարելու համար պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես ինչքան գումար ու ժամանակ է պետք... ասենք 90 րոպեանոց ֆիլմի համար... որ էդ 2100 տարի առաջվա տեսարանները սարքվեն... այ էդ գնին ու էդ ժամանակը ծախսելով 50 սերիա անորակ սերիալ կնկարահանվի հաստատ...


Հահ, պարզ ա, որ էդ անորակությունը  մեծ պահանջարկ ունի, բայց պետք չի էլի մի ալիքով 5-6 սերիալ ցույց տալ... թող լինեն սերիալներ, բայց թող քիչ լինեն ու  մեջը մի քիչ միտք դնեն... :Xeloq:

----------


## John

> Հահ, պարզ ա, որ էդ անորակությունը  մեծ պահանջարկ ունի, բայց պետք չի էլի մի ալիքով 5-6 սերիալ ցույց տալ... թող լինեն սերիալներ, բայց թող քիչ լինեն ու  մեջը մի քիչ միտք դնեն...


Համամիտ եմ) բայց չեմ կարծում, որ էդ հարցը լուծում կստանա մոտակա մի 10 տարին  :Wink:

----------


## ed2010

> Չէ) որ այդպես լիներ՝ էդ ինձ ու քեզ դուր կգար, բայց մասսայականություն չէր վայելի, պարապ մասսան չէր նայի, գովազդատուները այլ հաղորդումներ կընտրեին իրանց գովազդների համար ու տենց... կամ ասենք նայի՝ Տիգրան Մեծի մասին կինո նկարելու համար պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես ինչքան գումար ու ժամանակ է պետք... ասենք 90 րոպեանոց ֆիլմի համար...  որ էդ 2100 տարի առաջվա տեսարանները սարքվեն... այ էդ գնին ու էդ ժամանակը ծախսելով 50 սերիա անորակ սերիալ կնկարահանվի հաստատ...


Այսինքն դու կողմ ես որ 50 հատ անորակ, անիմաստ, անմակարդակ սերիալ նկարահանվի ու ցուցադրվի հեռուստատեսությամբ? Որ մի 50 հոգի աշխատանք ունենան, բայց հազարներով երեխաներ ամբողջ օրը լսեն սերիալների հերոսների "խելոք" մտքերը փողոցային ժարգոնով?

----------


## John

> Այսինքն դու կողմ ես որ 50 հատ անորակ, անիմաստ, անմակարդակ սերիալ նկարահանվի ու ցուցադրվի հեռուստատեսությամբ? Որ մի 50 հոգի աշխատանք ունենան, բայց հազարներով երեխաներ ամբողջ օրը լսեն սերիալների հերոսների "խելոք" մտքերը փողոցային ժարգոնով?


նենց հետաքրքիր ա լուրջ չե՞ս ջոգում ինչ եմ ուզեցել ասել, թե՞ ձև ես բռնել:

----------


## ed2010

> նենց հետաքրքիր ա լուրջ չե՞ս ջոգում ինչ եմ ուզեցել ասել, թե՞ ձև ես բռնել:


Դրա համար գրածս որպես հարց ա ձևակերպված: Եթե էտ չի ասածդ, ասա չէ ուրիշ բան նկատի ունեմ:

Հ.Գ. Վափշե ձև բռնելու հետ սեր չունեմ, ու առանձնապես առիթ էլ չկար:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Այոոոոոոոոոոոո ես գիտեի որ ամենալավը ֆուտբոլնա 90 չոպեա ու ոչ մի փող :Smile:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Բայց եթե լուրջ իսկապես համաձայն եմ ես ել եմ էտ Գնունուց զզվում

----------


## John

> Այսինքն դու կողմ ես որ 50 հատ անորակ, անիմաստ, անմակարդակ սերիալ նկարահանվի ու ցուցադրվի հեռուստատեսությամբ? Որ մի 50 հոգի աշխատանք ունենան, բայց հազարներով երեխաներ ամբողջ օրը լսեն սերիալների հերոսների "խելոք" մտքերը փողոցային ժարգոնով?


պատասխանեմ) ի՜նչ ուզում են՝ թող նկարեն ու ցույց տան՝ դա ինձ քիչ է հետաքրքրում) այ, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա հազարավոր երեխեքի՝ էդ անորակ զիբիլները նայելուն՝ ես ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ ասել, որ կողմ եմ իրանց նայելուն... արի կլնի ընդունենք մի պարզ ճշմարտություն՝ ոչ մի երեխա իրիկունը ժամը 7ին, (ամառը մանավանդ) չի նստի տունը ու սերիալ նայի.... բայց արի ու տես, որ իրա ծնողները, տատիկ-պապիկները նստում ու նայում են) ու լա՜վ էլ կլանված ու հաճույքով... ոչ մեկի մտքով չի էլ անցնում բողոքել... ու իրանց երեխեքին էլ ոչ ոք չի ՍՏԻՊՈՒՄ նայել էդ հիմարությունները... ինձ էլ երբեք չեն ստիպել ու ես չեմ էլ նայել...
հիմա նայի, էս թեմայում սա՜ղ գրածներիս հանրագումարը արտահայտեմ 1-2 նախադասությամբ՝
ՀԱՍՏԱՏ մեր էս տափակ ու տուֆտա սերիալները ոչնչով չեն զիջում վենեսուելական ու բրազիլական էժանագին կիսաէրոտիկ սերիալներին: (Ի դեպ, էն ժամանակ որ հայկ. սերիալներ չկային ու սաղ էդ վենես. ու բրազ. սերիալներն էին՝ բողոքում էիք էլի  :Wink:  ) Ու ինձ համար լրիվ միևնույն է, թե ի՞նչ սերիալ ցույց կտան, բայց զուտ որ խորը մտածես՝ մեզնից անկախ՝ 
Եթե պարտադիր ա սերիալ ցույց տան՝ ո՞րն ա ավելի լավ գլոբալ առումով՝ հազարավոր դոլլարներ ծախսել վենեսուելական հիմար սերիալ գնելո՞ւ, թե՞ սեփական սերիալ նկարելու համար... հաստատ արժի նկարել ստեղ, ուղղակի մի լավ թիմ է պետք, որ մյուս բոլոից իրա ժանրով ու ամեն ինչով տարբերվող սերիալ նկարի ու մյուսներին որակի օրինակ ցույց տա, բայց դա հեշտ չի ու կրկնում եմ՝ լավ որակի համար ֆինանսներ են պետք ավելի շատ) իսկ էսօրվա իրականության մեջ էս սերիալները ինչքան էլ որ վատն են ու տափակ՝ լիքը մարդիկ ընտանիք են պահում դրանց շնորհիվ *ու ՈՉ ՄԻ երեխայի ոչ ոք* չի ստիպում նայել էդ հիմարությունները:

----------

Ariadna (04.09.2011), Arpine (12.08.2011), Freeman (12.08.2011)

----------


## ed2010

Ինձ էլ առանձնապես չի հետաքրքրում ինչ են նկարում ու ցույց տալիս, ես ինքս չեմ նայում տենց զիբիլներ... Ամեն դեպքում մարդն ինքն է որոշում ինչ նայի ինչ չնայի: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է երեխաներին, կան երեխաներ, որ ծնողների հետ նստած հավասար նայում են, դա անթույլատրելի է: Երեխաներին իհարկե ոչ ոք չի ստիպում նայել, բայց դե երեխա է, շատ չի հասկանում, կարող ա ինչ-որ պահեր դուր գան, նստի նայի: Ծնողները պետք է թույլ չտան դա: Բայց դե ծնողի սխալ վարվելակերպից տուժում ա երեխան, արդյունքում ունենում ենք սերիալներով դաստիարակված սերունդ... ու դրանից արդեն հետևություններ կարելի ա անել...

Գոնե որ սերիալները կամ այլ տափակ հաղորդումները քիչ լինեն, քիչ ա հավանական որ երեխան կնայի դրանք: Ու ընդհանրապես, սերիալները չպետք է լինեն ամենալավ ժամին, այսպես կոչված "պրայմ թայմ"-ի ժամանակ.. դրանք պետք է լինեն առավոտյան, մինչև ցերեկվա ժամերը: Միևնույնն է դրանք հիմնականում տնային տնտեսուհիների համար են կամ պարապ մարդկանց: Արդեն ավտոմատ կբացառվի երեխաների կողմից դրանց դիտումը:

Ինչ վերաբերում է սերիալների դերասանների ընտանիք պահելուն, շատ ուրախ եմ որ մարդիկ աշխատանք ունեն, անկախ ամեն ինչից: Իրենք մեղավոր չեն, վճարում են, մարդիկ էլ դերը խաղում են... Իսկ սցենարիստների ու ռեժիսորների աշխատավարձերի վրա էտ սերիալներ ստեղծողները խնայում են, դրա համար ենք ունենում նման որակ: Թող վերևից էտ սերիալների տերերին ստիպեն, որ քիչ փող դնեն գրպանները, մի քիչ էլ ծախսեն որակի վրա... չնայած.... ինչ եմ ասում, իրանք իրանց ստիպեն?? :-)

----------

erexa (04.09.2011), melancholia (12.08.2011)

----------


## wem

Ո՞րտեղից եմ կարող գտնեմ Անժելա Սարգսյանի սկանդալային լուսանկարները:

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

> Լինում է նաև այսպես՝ ցերեկվա ժամերին երբ փորձում ես սերիալ ցուցադրող ալիքը փոխել, պարզվում ա մյուս ալիքնել ա սերիալ ցույց տալիս... ու ոչ միայն այդ երկու ալիքները, այլ երրորդ, չորրորդ... ու հասկանում ես, որ ավելի լավա գնալ խոհանոց ու սառնարանի դռան ներսային մասից մի հատ սառը շիշ վերցնել և մեկուսանալ տան որևէ անկյունում )))


մեկուսանալ պետք չի փողի Երկիր մեդիանն

----------


## Այբ

Ինձ համար բոլոր սերիալները տափակ են :LOL:

----------

Վոլտերա (04.03.2013)

----------

